# Looking for long-ish term rental



## lynnconnolly (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all, hoping I'm posting in the right place, but we’re wondering if any of you have property that you’d like to rent out?

Here’s what we need and would ideally like from a rental property (there are two of us, my husband and myself)...

MUST BE/HAVE...

No more than £400 per month which would be inclusive of all bills, such as elec, water, internet etc

10/15 mins drive from either Alicante or Malaga airport, we’re happy to rent in either area.

Absolutely HAS to have fast, reliable, unlimited internet, minimum broadband speed, but preferably fibre optic or equivalent. I’m an editor and work on the net so we cannot do without it.

Needs to have shops etc., within easy walking distance as we won’t have a car

We can manage with 1 bedroom but more would be great

Must have some outdoor space

IDEALLY...

The property will have a roof terrace or similar private outdoor space and use of a pool within easy walking distance, or be close to a beach

As mentioned above, the faster the internet the better

Would like to rent for at least 6 months as of around June, with the option to renew. We can be flexible on dates to commence rental though.

It would be ideal if dogs were permitted at the property and if smoking is permitted.

ABOUT US

We are a middle aged couple with 5 grown-up children between us, so when they wanted to come visit us, we would make an arrangement to pay extra towards utilities during their stay.

As I mentioned above, I’m an editor so I work on the net 5 days a week, 8 hours a day.

My husband runs his own laptop, PC repair, installation etc., business, so would look to do that in Spain too, and in addition, in the UK, we ran a successful little business in dog sitting, and again, ideally, we’d do that over here too.

We are smokers, but will of course be happy to only smoke outside.

So, if anyone has any property that fits the bill, then please do get in touch and thanks for your time!

Lynn


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I doubt you fill find what you describe here in the Alicante area for £400 (est €480) a month including all utilities. 

I wouldn't thing Malaga would be any cheaper but I am sure others from that area will comment


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

homes for rent in baix vinalopó, alicante — idealista.com

homes for rent in l´alacantí, alicante — idealista.com

There are loads of properties for 400 or under, probably not likely to be all inclusive though.


----------



## lynnconnolly (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi and thanks for your replies - I see what you're saying about the rental cost, but I guess if anyone's got a place standing empty, any income's better than none  L x


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

lynnconnolly said:


> Hi all, hoping I'm posting in the right place, but we’re wondering if any of you have property that you’d like to rent out?
> 
> Here’s what we need and would ideally like from a rental property (there are two of us, my husband and myself)...
> 
> ...


I'm afraid your list of requirements is going to be very difficult to find in one property, especially with the stipulated budget.

For a start, fast unlimited broadband, especially fibre optic, is really only available in cities and the largest towns in Spain - and those locations make any properties with outside space other than apartment balconies as rare as hens' teeth.

You can use the idealista site to search for properties in the Malaga area too. The ones available to rent for €400 pm or so (which won't include utilities, btw) will either be small apartments, or smaller properties in the countryside where access to a landline phone, never mind fibre optic broadband, could be problematic.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

It is the fact that you are asking for the rental to include utilities that is the problem.

Apart from short holiday rentals which are very expensive, landlords will not like taking the risk of you running up large bills that they will have to pay. They could end up out of pocket if you used a lot of electricity, water etc.

I would suggest you look for a rental property without utilities included and then budget to pay them yourselves.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lynnconnolly said:


> Hi all, hoping I'm posting in the right place, but we’re wondering if any of you have property that you’d like to rent out?
> 
> Here’s what we need and would ideally like from a rental property (there are two of us, my husband and myself)...
> 
> ...


I had to check the date of this post to make sure that it wasn't yesterday!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you find two can I have the other?


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Is there such as fast internet speed in Spain?
Maybe in the large cities, but on the costa's!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

As others here have rightly said—you're asking for an awful lot at rock bottom pricing. It is achievable—but you are going to have to make some compromises to your fairly comprehensive list of wants.

10-15 minutes from the airport? That's one you'll more than likely have to compromise on. I'm not familiar with Alicante or Malaga airports but I am with Almeria and Murcia and it's highly unlikely you'll find a property within 10-15 minutes at the price you want to pay.

My advice is to research what transport links there might be from both those airports (bus, coach, train) and look in the areas those transport links will take you to. I would look at a 30-40 minute transfer time as that should take you to areas that should be affordable.

You're also highly unlikely to find fibre-optic broadband down on the Costa's and anywhere that is fitted with it will more than likely be beyond your price range. I'm afraid you'll probably have to compromise with a bog-standard ADSL connection at something up to 10 Mb/s (most probably 3-5 Mb/s). Spain is not noted for its reliable high speed broadband access!

The other thing you might have to compromise on is an outdoor space because your budget is so tight.

Having said all of that, the utilities (including Broadband/phone, water, electricity, insurance etc) for a 1 bedroom flat will probably cost somewhere in the region of €150-200 a month. You have a budget of (£400 x €1.15) = €460 which gives you a rental budget of around €250-300 a month—which should be achievable if you compromise on some of your requirements.

You're also not likely to get a 6 month rental contract as (from what I understand and I hope someone more knowledgeable than I am on this can confirm) the usual minimum for long term rental contracts is 12 months. 

Don't forget you'll also have to open a Spanish bank account (for the utility payments) and there will be costs associated with running that too.

It's a renters market in Spain at the moment and with some hard negotiation you may just be able to find what you're looking for—but you will have to make some compromises.

Good luck in your search—sometimes the journey is far more interesting than the destination!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> You're also not likely to get a 6 month rental contract as (from what I understand and I hope someone more knowledgeable than I am on this can confirm) the usual minimum for long term rental contracts is 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck in your search—sometimes the journey is far more interesting than the destination!


I agree with absolutely all of what you said - & although you are more than likely correct that a 6 month contract _might_ be difficult to find, due to law changes last June, a long term contract is now either for 6 or 12 months initially, automatically renewable for 3 years


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

zenkarma said:


> As others here have rightly said—you're asking for an awful lot at rock bottom pricing. It is achievable—but you are going to have to make some compromises to your fairly comprehensive list of wants.
> 
> 10-15 minutes from the airport? That's one you'll more than likely have to compromise on. I'm not familiar with Alicante or Malaga airports but I am with Almeria and Murcia and it's highly unlikely you'll find a property within 10-15 minutes at the price you want to pay.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above. However, I seriously doubt whether there would be sufficient space in a 1 bedroom flat for two people plus a dog (dogs?) to not only live in, but for two people to be able to work from home as well? One bedroom flats tend to have only one (smallish) reception room.

As an example of what might be available if the OP is prepared to compromise on location, I saw this property advertised yesterday whilst doing a search for someone else:-


~ Servicios Inmobiliarios GIL-MORLA ~ Buscador completo de todo tipo de propiedades en Velez Malaga y Axarquia. - SE ALQUILA CASA (REF. 19.353)

Has 4 bedrooms plus a sizeable roof terrace. In a town 40 mins drive from Malaga airport, with a half hourly bus service to Malaga with onward bus or train connections to the airport. In a large town with full range of shops within walking distance of this property - and it's possible to get cable internet of up to 50 mbps in this location, I have 20 mbps myself. It would not be installed in the property, a tenant would have to organise that themselves, and as you've said, a six-monthly rental might be difficult as most landlords want a longer term rental. However the nearest beach is 5km away and the only access to a swimming pool would be the local public indoor pool or the outside public pool which is open for the summer months only. I have no connection with the property or the agent, as I said it's just an indication of what might be out there if the OP is prepared to be more realistic about what's available for their budget.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

HI lynn

Best of Luck. Hope your tent is comfortable and you've managed to get electricity connected along with internet, of course.

. . . Seriously, Lynn, seriously . . .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lynnconnolly said:


> Hi all, hoping I'm posting in the right place, but we’re wondering if any of you have property that you’d like to rent out?
> 
> Here’s what we need and would ideally like from a rental property (there are two of us, my husband and myself)...
> 
> ...


 In addition to all the problems you will have trying to find a place that fits your spec at that price, you will have to register as residents if you are going to be here for more than 90 days. To do that you will have to prove:

a regular income of at least €650 per person per month going into a Spanish bank account and/or capital (also in a Spanish bank account) of €6,000 per person, AND
that you have health-care coverage (not an EHIC or travel insurance)


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

There is an abundance of cheap housing right next to Alicante airport or within 15-20 mins. Gran Alacant and all that terraced style urbs around there, the whole southern side is dirt cheap. Some of it is well under the budget. Heck even Alicante is loaded with appartments which is likely the best bet for internet anyway, and some can be quite nice too even if it's not my style.
The issue isn't finding cheap rent because there is loads of that around and under budget but as it's been pointed out you will need to be flexible on your utilities and other admin problems.

It's more than doable if you can overcome the other issues.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> There is an abundance of cheap housing right next to Alicante airport or within 15-20 mins. Gran Alacant and all that terraced style urbs around there, the whole southern side is dirt cheap. Some of it is well under the budget. Heck even Alicante is loaded with appartments which is likely the best bet for internet anyway, and some can be quite nice too even if it's not my style.
> The issue isn't finding cheap rent because there is loads of that around and under budget but as it's been pointed out you will need to be flexible on your utilities and other admin problems.
> 
> It's more than doable if you can overcome the other issues.


Hi - I can't comment on the Alicante/Malaga urban neighbourhoods, but I do know that in Cadiz city it's difficult to find rentals which permit tenants to keep dogs.

It's also next to impossible to exercise dogs_ off-lead_ anywhere within the city limits. The beach is out of bounds to dogs between April and October, so most Spanish owners must walk their dogs_ on-lead_, on cobbled or paved streets and in the plazas. The local Police require that larger breeds are on short leads and (often) must also be muzzled! The human population loves to stroll, in extended family groups, along the pedestrianised Cádiz streets, with children running free, or (worse) weaving in and out of the meandering crowds, on skateboards or their bikes...!

That is why I'm living, currently, without the company of a dog - for the first time in my life! I wouldn't wish to subject any dog of mine (I've always kept large-breeds) to such restrictions, although I recognise the need for owners to be responsible, in such a populated city centre! 

Favourite breeds here, (_apparently_ adapted to balcony life, within an urban environment..) tend to be French Bulldogs; Miniature Schnautzers; Bull Terriers, 'Yorkshires' (sic) and Chihuahuas.

Of course, there are also Huskies (???); GSD.s and Pit Bull - types..! I've been told, by some owners, that their larger -breed dogs actually live in '_El Campo'_ (the countryside), on their family properties. A good thing, too, IMO!

BTW; please do check, within this forum, for threads and stickies re. 'Health issues' for dogs and cats. Good luck with the search for a suitable new home!

Saludos,
GC


----------

